# Survival rates



## Carley

Does anyone know the Survival rates for premature babies born from 24 weeks plus? I'm curious what they are at 24 weeks, 25 weeks, 26 weeks plus and the problems they could face in NICU.


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

bliss do a leaflet called Epicure Study that has the details in it and the have loads of other ones that will answer most if not all your questions. this is the epicure link and this is the link to the homepage. 
Iam a bliss rep in Bolton so feel free to pm me if you need anymore help.

xxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

I believe, on average, the survival rate at 24 weeks is 40%, going up to 50% at 25 weeks, and then higher again at 26wks and every week after, until 32 weeks when its about 90%. Thats just off the top of my head, so I may be a bit wrong x


----------



## Hevz

I'm sorry but coz they're all so different I think averages are sort of...misleading. Thomas was born at 34wks and given a 95% chance of being fine by a leading cardiologist who came to see him and checked his heart by ultrasound....he said

"If I were a betting man........"

hours later Thomas was dead:cry:


Those words will never go from my head....they torture me actually:hissy:


I know many babies survive very early now but I still hate the percentage thing...just coz of what it reminds me of....sorry, not meaning to offend by the way


----------



## Mummy2Many

Hevz said:


> I'm sorry but coz they're all so different I think averages are sort of...misleading. Thomas was born at 34wks and given a 95% chance of being fine by a leading cardiologist who came to see him and checked his heart by ultrasound....he said
> 
> "If I were a betting man........"
> 
> hours later Thomas was dead:cry:
> 
> 
> Those words will never go from my head....they torture me actually:hissy:
> 
> 
> I know many babies survive very early now but I still hate the percentage thing...just coz of what it reminds me of....sorry, not meaning to offend by the way

:hugs: I'm sorry hun :( You're not going to offend everyone.. I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset you either. I agree, the averages are so.. vague, that they are misleading. But they are just meant to be the statistical averages, of course all babies born early are so different and so it varies vastly.

My Isebelle born at 24 weeks should have had a 40% chance but she is doing wonderfully and we expect her to be home in 3 weeks. Then again I had twin girls born at 24 weeks- exact same gestation to the day as Isebelle - and they are no longer with me. So I know how much one baby can vary from another. 
:hug:


----------



## Carley

I know your pain, it breaks my heart when people say how healthy babies can be from 22 weeks if born, everything is just a statistic. My son was born at 24 weeks, everything that could go wrong, did go wrong. :(


----------



## Hevz

I know sweetie I read about him:hug:


I always used to ask about stats but don't bother now.


Keeping my fingers and legs crossed for you babe. I've been prescribed progesterone this pregnancy to help to relax my uterine muscles and hopefully stop them contracting early again...nothing ventured, nothing gained I suppose:blush:


Mummy to many....Isebelle is doing brilliantly, I bet she's not one of the average statistics is she? What a miracle:hug:


----------



## Mummy2Many

Hevz said:


> Mummy to many....Isebelle is doing brilliantly, I bet she's not one of the average statistics is she? What a miracle:hug:

No, she really isn't... everyone is amazed with just how brilliantly she is doing. No-one could have expected her to do so well. :hug:


----------

